# Crazy question



## tina (Sep 17, 2010)

:scared0011:OK, I am not sure if I am going nuts or having some kind of a reaction... My hands and feet are burning and hurt like crazy.. I feel like I could have a HORRIBLE yeast infection but it just started when I got out of the bath..

I am taking Methamizole 10mg 3X daily and Propranolol 40mg 2X day plus 3 different meds for my stomach that I have been on for quite some time. I have been on the Meth and Propranolol since Sept 19th.

Any suggestions?


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Allergic reaction? Call your doc in the morning. I have heard that a lot of people have probs with methimazole. You may do better on PTU.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

I agree. CAll the doc in the morning. He/she might need to lower the dosage of the Methazimole.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

tina said:


> :scared0011:OK, I am not sure if I am going nuts or having some kind of a reaction... My hands and feet are burning and hurt like crazy.. I feel like I could have a HORRIBLE yeast infection but it just started when I got out of the bath..
> 
> I am taking Methamizole 10mg 3X daily and Propranolol 40mg 2X day plus 3 different meds for my stomach that I have been on for quite some time. I have been on the Meth and Propranolol since Sept 19th.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Oh, Honey Bunny!! Do call the doctor. As per others, you may be having a negative reaction.

Let us know. We will all worry until we hear from you!


----------



## tina (Sep 17, 2010)

Well, aparantly I will not be able to take Methamizole... Doc said I am most definately having an alergic reaction. Right now I am taking Claratin to relieve the symptoms and will start on PTU. I haven't heard alot about this drug. What can everyone tell me about it. Will it make my hair fall out like the Meth has? What are the chances I will be alergic to it too? I have soooooooo many allergies to medicines that it scares me when they try something new..


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

tina said:


> Well, aparantly I will not be able to take Methamizole... Doc said I am most definately having an alergic reaction. Right now I am taking Claratin to relieve the symptoms and will start on PTU. I haven't heard alot about this drug. What can everyone tell me about it. Will it make my hair fall out like the Meth has? What are the chances I will be alergic to it too? I have soooooooo many allergies to medicines that it scares me when they try something new..


This sure is not much fun, is it? I am so sorry but I am really really glad you called your doctor about this.

Well, PTU has it's negative side-effects also. It can be hard on the liver.
http://www.medicinenet.com/propylthiouracil/article.htm

Wondering if you have ever been checked for Lupus. Allergies to medications above and beyond what is normal is suggestive of Lupus and/or something else autoimmune going on.


----------



## tina (Sep 17, 2010)

I haven't been checked for Lupus, however, autoimmune diseases run in my family. My sister has Lupus and both my parents are diabetic as well as 2 brothers. I have a history of rumatic fever as a child too. I just want this to all end and to feel better. I am sooooooooo tired of complaining that I don't feel good and am so tired all the time! Some days I wonder why I even get out of bed!

I think you should be tested and "yes", you must be very careful about the meds you take. Anti-DNA, C3, C4 would be good tests to have for Lupus.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

tina said:


> I haven't been checked for Lupus, however, autoimmune diseases run in my family. My sister has Lupus and both my parents are diabetic as well as 2 brothers. I have a history of rumatic fever as a child too. I just want this to all end and to feel better. I am sooooooooo tired of complaining that I don't feel good and am so tired all the time! Some days I wonder why I even get out of bed!
> 
> I think you should be tested and "yes", you must be very careful about the meds you take. Anti-DNA, C3, C4 would be good tests to have for Lupus.


Tina, complain here. This is part of the reason we are here for you! Also, once you start helping other posters, you will find a "HUGE" reason to get out of bed. I can guarantee you that!

Fight the good fight; we are on your winning team!


----------



## tina (Sep 17, 2010)

Thank you so much for your support! It is good to know that I am not in this alone! My husband is very supportive but he just doesn't understand. My sister has been on me for awhile now to get checked fro lupus. I will ask for the tests when I have my next labs at the end of the month.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

tina said:


> Thank you so much for your support! It is good to know that I am not in this alone! My husband is very supportive but he just doesn't understand. My sister has been on me for awhile now to get checked fro lupus. I will ask for the tests when I have my next labs at the end of the month.


I too have a very supportive husband. These guys are "keepers" to the enth degree. They don't have to understand nor could they. If your husband is there for you, that is like gold in your hand.

Even though you don't feel well, make sure you take the time to "tell" your husband how much you appreciate him.

No one can understand unless they experience it. That is what makes boards and forums like this one so special. And of course the posters make it extra special!

Yes; listen to your sis. Clearly she has a reason to nag you about this.

Huggles,


----------



## tina (Sep 17, 2010)

My husband is just wonderful! As well as both of my children.. My poor husband works all day and then he comes home and cooks dinner, does laundry and dishes all while I lay on the couch. Once I get home from work I am so worn out it takes all I have to just eat before I go to bed. My daughter just left for college and I miss her sooooo much.. she is my little neat freak and would do so much of the housework just because she knows that I just can't right now. My 15 yr old son, however, would much rather just talk to me or give me a hug as to clean something, but he does do everything I ask.(I would rather have the hugs anyway!)


----------



## usmc4myson (Sep 26, 2010)

Oh Tina,
You and I are in the same hypo reactive condition...only you go to work all day. I really admire your strength, because feeling like I am feeling, I don't think I could last all day at work. I can imagine how tired you must be at the end of the day. I too am still "reacting" from either prednisone, barium, or iodine from my recent CT scan. I took one Benadryl every 3 hours for a few days, because one Benadryl didn't make me feel as loopy. I am also on Claritin every day, and I take two 10 mg tabs every day. I skipped my Claritin on the days I took Benadryl tho!! My family doctor said that two Claritin per day is ok to take.
I think that autoimmune conditions lend themselves to weird reactions. Stay on top of the allergy meds tho, until your symptoms resolve.

(I have 12 and 15 yo sons at home, and they are helpful to do the things I ask them to do, but do not automatically think to tidy things up like we women do!! I hear ya! And we've got to let go of any preconceived notions of perfection pretty quickly when we are in no condition to do the job ourselves! That goes for loading the dishwasher too! I've just got to look the other way when my husband loads it up!!! LOL)

I wish you strength for each day as it comes.

~Amy


----------



## tina (Sep 17, 2010)

Amy... Thank you so much. It does get very hard to go to work most days. Thank goodness I don't have a hard, labor intensive job. I sit behind a desk all day. I have even been known to close the door to my office and lay down for 30 minutes or so. Things were getting somewhat better this week until the reaction to the meth hit me. Right now I am in sooo much pain and feel so awful! I hope the allergy meds start to work soon! I have to laugh about the dish washer.. We have a rotation system here. It goes Isaac (My son), Dad, me ( we eat out or order in when it is my turn to do dishes) At least that gives my husband a break from cooking too!
Sending hugs your way and hoping we all have a speedy recovery! Who knows maybe someday they will find a better treatment or a cure for Graves Disease all together!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

tina said:


> My husband is just wonderful! As well as both of my children.. My poor husband works all day and then he comes home and cooks dinner, does laundry and dishes all while I lay on the couch. Once I get home from work I am so worn out it takes all I have to just eat before I go to bed. My daughter just left for college and I miss her sooooo much.. she is my little neat freak and would do so much of the housework just because she knows that I just can't right now. My 15 yr old son, however, would much rather just talk to me or give me a hug as to clean something, but he does do everything I ask.(I would rather have the hugs anyway!)


Totally awesome. Each person brings a different fruit to fill the basket!! Glad we are not clones. Ha, ha!


----------



## tina (Sep 17, 2010)

Well, today was not so good. Not taking the anti-thyroid meds while I wait for the reaction to go away is awful! I can actually feel myself become increasingly more anxious as the day has wore on. Had to go to a family thing tonight and thought I would go insane answering questions about my health. Then all I hear is "Oh, so its JUST your thyroid?" I can't tell you how much that irritates me!!! If it were "JUST" something it would be over! Like I JUST have a cold or something! Sometimes I really hate narrow minded people! OK, so I am done blowing off steam now! Sorry! It was nice to see some of my family that I don't see very often though.

Tomorrow I will start the PTU...hope I don't have a reaction to that one! My sister said that she will take me to look for a wig next week (thats how much hair I have lost this week!) Not sure how that will be, but I really need one at least for work.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

tina said:


> Well, today was not so good. Not taking the anti-thyroid meds while I wait for the reaction to go away is awful! I can actually feel myself become increasingly more anxious as the day has wore on. Had to go to a family thing tonight and thought I would go insane answering questions about my health. Then all I hear is "Oh, so its JUST your thyroid?" I can't tell you how much that irritates me!!! If it were "JUST" something it would be over! Like I JUST have a cold or something! Sometimes I really hate narrow minded people! OK, so I am done blowing off steam now! Sorry! It was nice to see some of my family that I don't see very often though.
> 
> Tomorrow I will start the PTU...hope I don't have a reaction to that one! My sister said that she will take me to look for a wig next week (thats how much hair I have lost this week!) Not sure how that will be, but I really need one at least for work.


Sounds like you have a really great sis! Have fun picking out a wig.


----------



## tina (Sep 17, 2010)

She is pretty great! I am hoping to find one that looks like my own hair without spending a fortune! I can not believe how expensive they are!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

tina said:


> She is pretty great! I am hoping to find one that looks like my own hair without spending a fortune! I can not believe how expensive they are!!!


Everything is expensive. It's getting worse and worse every day. I hope you can find a really really nice one that is at a price you can afford to pay.


----------



## tina (Sep 17, 2010)

The American Cancer Society has some pretty affordable ones. Found a really cute one for only $45.00. Plus I think the proceeds will go to research.


----------

